# Deadlifts...come get some...



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2015)

Coan was such a fawking beast...


----------



## mickems (Dec 26, 2015)

I love it.   There's no reason to be alive if you can't do deadlift. lol. I love watching Zydrunas Savickas.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 26, 2015)

BEAST! He's king


----------



## bugman (Dec 26, 2015)

Holy shit.  That was awesone to watch


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## stonetag (Dec 26, 2015)

That's good shit man!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

If that doesn't motivate you to deadlift nothing will.


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the videos, that is a lot of some bad boys.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


>



kick ass video.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 13, 2016)

Welp i know what im doing today....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 13, 2016)

I am sore as fuk today! finally pulled heavy and hard yesterday my hands hurt my core hurts and I got a sweet blood blister and partially torn callus gotta say yesterday was a good day


----------



## DeadliftDave (Jan 16, 2016)

What a terrific video! I am intrigued by the variety of grips these legendary strongmen bring to the show.


----------



## built1st (Jan 26, 2016)

Motivated as fuk just watching these videos.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 26, 2016)

Some guys use a wider stance than others.  I wonder if that gives them the advantage of moving the weights less distance from the floor??  Some guys are like bodybuilders and some are just like thick tree trunks.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 26, 2016)

I pull shoulder width stance and grip. Just more natural and comfortable for me.

I've tried sumo deads but I didn't care too much for them


----------

